# My First Cannng Of Tomatoes



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What an experiance!.Or should I say 'nothing like experiance.

If hubby does'nt blow both of us up ourside with his tailgater they should be ready in about 10 min.s.

I think next tiem I will cut out the top stem thing before I peel them.I have two cut wounds from coring them hot and slippery.

The little jiggler is too slow or too fast,so guess we will have some spillage.

Any suggestions for next time?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Why were they hot? To peel tomatoes. boil some water in a large pan. put tomatoes in for 30 sec. next dunk tomatoes in ice water until cool. peel should slide off. wash core and slice or crush. washing them makes them less slippery.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Guess I'm a little  ... 

I work mine up the same way as catsraven ... but congrats on getting your First Cannng Of Tomatoes. (and sorry to hear about the cut wounds "Ouch")


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

We don't like whole tomatoes. I use a Victorio Strainer. I wash and cut them in half and pop the top off and then I put them through the Victorio Strainer and they are juice!! Then I process the juice into whatever I want by boiling the juice down to make sauce or juice for chili. I also use my Victorio Strainer for making applesauce and grape juice! I absolutely love it!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with the others. Next time get you a big tub, like the ones they sell for icing drinks during the summer. Put lots of ice in the water, and have more available. Let the tomatoes cool completely before you try peeling or quartering them. It will not hurt them to sit in the icy water while you blanch several batches. And I will put an old bath towel under my cutting board to help absorb the juices from cutting. Then after I peel the tomato I just plunk it down on the cutting board to core and quarter. Do not hold it in your hand and risk getting cut. 


Last year we had an assembly line going. I blanched the tomatoes and dumped them in the tub, the kids peeled them, and DH cored and quartered. They sat down around my old beat up coffee table, with the bucket of ice water at the end. Kids peeled and placed them on the old towel at the edge of the cutting board, and DH had my big bowl on the other end filling it up. Worked so much faster than me doing it all by myself, and the kids have the pride of knowing they helped.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I dice the toms and add peppers, onions, salt, pepper and vinigar, cook till boil and then can em. I have 3 pints in the pot right now!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on your canning. Life is a learning experience. This weekend we canned 21 qts of squash. Put 6qts of collard greens, 2qts of bell pepper and 6qts of peaches in the freezer. A very productive weekend. Also picked 2 shopping bags of lettuce. Sold 60 watermelons.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> We don't like whole tomatoes. I use a Victorio Strainer. I wash and cut them in half and pop the top off and then I put them through the Victorio Strainer and they are juice!! Then I process the juice into whatever I want by boiling the juice down to make sauce or juice for chili. I also use my Victorio Strainer for making applesauce and grape juice! I absolutely love it!


 Thanks Pam,but we don't like crushed,or sauced tom.s.

When I make chili or spagetti sauce I use large pieces of tomatos.I never use tomatoe juice [except in a bloody beer a couple times a year] in it.

I think the more you process food the more vitimins and flavor you lose.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

catsraven said:


> Why were they hot? To peel tomatoes. boil some water in a large pan. put tomatoes in for 30 sec. next dunk tomatoes in ice water until cool. peel should slide off. wash core and slice or crush. washing them makes them less slippery.


 Thanks for info.Guess I did'nt heat them enough.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

CVORNurse said:


> I agree with the others. Next time get you a big tub, like the ones they sell for icing drinks during the summer. Put lots of ice in the water, and have more available. Let the tomatoes cool completely before you try peeling or quartering them. It will not hurt them to sit in the icy water while you blanch several batches. And I will put an old bath towel under my cutting board to help absorb the juices from cutting. Then after I peel the tomato I just plunk it down on the cutting board to core and quarter. Do not hold it in your hand and risk getting cut.
> 
> Last year we had an assembly line going. I blanched the tomatoes and dumped them in the tub, the kids peeled them, and DH cored and quartered. They sat down around my old beat up coffee table, with the bucket of ice water at the end. Kids peeled and placed them on the old towel at the edge of the cutting board, and DH had my big bowl on the other end filling it up. Worked so much faster than me doing it all by myself, and the kids have the pride of knowing they helped.


 Lucky you to still have help around.Even our grandkids are grown now except one born midlife.

Once they leave the nest unless they need your support they seldom come back to work.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Again thanks yall ,I learn a little here and a little there from yall.

I got 5 quarts out of my garden.They are sittign on table now waiting to be wiped off and put up.I'll take off rings.

Not only first tomatos but first anything canned from our garden.

I put lemon juice in them and a small bit of salt.After i put them in jars I added back the juice left over from slicing them in a bowl.

Canned them for 15min.s under 10lb.s psi.They were hot and so was the water in the canner before we started.

Yall think they will be ok?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations darlin! Be careful though. Canning is like a fever or a bad habit. Once ya start ya just don't wanna stop. :congrat:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Congratulations darlin! Be careful though. Canning is like a fever or a bad habit. Once ya start ya just don't wanna stop. :congrat:


LOL yes it is.I'm now waitign impatiantly for somethng else to can.Soon as meat or something else is on sale.

Last month I canned 14 qt.s of roma green beans and 14 qt.s new potatoes,this was my first canning ever.We already ate 3 of each,they are so good.

Those potatoes were given to us because the ants had gotten to them,but they were still good.We had to peel and cut away lots of bad but it was worth the work.

I never knew ants would eat veggys.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, I am just starting my canning career and have a million questions, that Ball doesn't cover real well.

Canning tomatos, why do you have to peel?

Why do folks not can green peppers?

Can you pre cook things like rice and pasta and can them?

Can you can cooked beans and ham?

That's enough for a start


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Linda61

Canning tomatos, why do you have to peel? 
Two reasons first they will come off anyway second they taste yucky

Why do folks not can green peppers? 
Its easier to dry green peppers

Can you pre cook things like rice and pasta and can them? 
No it makes them squishy and yucky.

Can you can cooked beans and ham? 
Yes, as long as its not thickened.

That's enough for a start


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you raven, I have searched all over for the answers to this, now I know so I will do as the experts say, drying my green peppers etc. Thanks again


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> What an experiance!.Or should I say 'nothing like experiance.
> 
> If hubby does'nt blow both of us up ourside with his tailgater they should be ready in about 10 min.s.
> 
> ...


good for you Meerkat! I'm telling ya, we are on a journey, even as grandmas...learning just never stops ( I hope) I also dip mine is boiling water then drop them into the sink of ice water, skins slip off. Very proud of ya gal!! Keep up the great work, if we keep learning new stuff they aren't going to ever want to get rid of us!!:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

catsraven said:


> Hi Linda61
> 
> Canning tomatos, why do you have to peel?
> Two reasons first they will come off anyway second they taste yucky
> ...


I just enjoy the heck out of you!! Good answers......:congrat:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

You can also make tomatoe juice from tomatoes.. also V8.. 10.. 11 or however many vegetables you wish to add to the tomatoe juice. We put the tomatoes and slightly cooked veges through the food processor. The one ya put the food in a hopper and turn a handle. It seperated the seeds and skins from the juice and pulp.I then canned the juice and dehydrated the skins, seeds, etc. Added ch bouliion to the powder that resulted, I put skins and seeds thru the blender to make it into a powder and made instant tomatoe vegetable soup powder which can be use.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

neldarez said:


> good for you Meerkat! I'm telling ya, we are on a journey, even as grandmas...learning just never stops ( I hope) I also dip mine is boiling water then drop them into the sink of ice water, skins slip off. Very proud of ya gal!! Keep up the great work, if we keep learning new stuff they aren't going to ever want to get rid of us!!:2thumb:


 LOL,hope we still have tricks left to make us handy and needed.

:beercheer:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Linda61 Your welcome and Thank you for the complement.

neldarez Im glad that you enjoy me. Its nice to know that others do.

Meerkat I have many more tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Nel and Meer, I'm a Gramma too. Loving every second of it and learning still


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Lucky you to still have help around.Even our grandkids are grown now except one born midlife.
> 
> Once they leave the nest unless they need your support they seldom come back to work.


I am in the same boat. Just DH and I at home. I can in pint jars because that's what we normally use. If I need more I can open two. When the shtf everyone seems to come home. To eat that is.... lol.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

catsraven said:


> Linda61 Your welcome and Thank you for the complement.
> 
> neldarez Im glad that you enjoy me. Its nice to know that others do.
> 
> Meerkat I have many more tricks up my sleeve.


 Good ,I need all the tricks I can get.:congrat:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Nel and Meer, I'm a Gramma too. Loving every second of it and learning still


 Grandkids are great but like their parents they grow up and away.So enjoy them while you can.

I have so many good memories of mine and when I'm lucky still making some now and then.

We moved hundreds of miles away 14 years ago.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I am in the same boat. Just DH and I at home. I can in pint jars because that's what we normally use. If I need more I can open two. When the shtf everyone seems to come home. To eat that is.... lol.


 LOL,yea thats kids for you,guess we all were that way.

Once they start dating plus school or college unless they need something visits ae not that often.

But when they do come they ask how they can help us and what needs to be done while they are here.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice trick for cleaning small potatoes or carrots before canning, IF you have a wringer washer... throw them into the washer with cold water and let them swish around until they're clean. Don't forget to drain all the sand out of the washer then. Won't hurt the washer, I have done this many times and it sure beats washing all those little veggies by hand even if I have to clean out the washer.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW I just learn so much here!


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

mtnmom, HAAAAAHAAHHAHAHA , I used to do that years ago , at the time I was emberassed at my way of washing potatoes, had the old ringer out side , right close to the line, Dh even made me a hose that drained the dirt right back in to the garden that watered the plants that still needed it.. I still have a old ringer in the basement but a neighbor borrowed it an didn't return the dasher, when ask about it , she said "oh , Harold took it to the dump" I have looked an looked for a dasher but still not fround one, but I just can't bring my self up to parting with the sweet old gal.. hubby says one of these days the moter will come in handy for some of his bright ideas, so we hang on to it.. 
I just love reading about so many people who I wish was my neighbors..


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

oh man beanpicker - I was at an auction on Sat where there was an old wringer washer that looked like it's seen it's last days but the dasher was fine. I coulda got it for ya for a buck.... dang


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

mtnmom, maybe I need to get back going to auctions, used to go all the time an bring home load of crap ( good junk ) , but medical reason . is't just to much now to go .I still go to the flea market an yard sales . 
Heck Im still working on getting DH to put me up a clothes line. With the prices of gas, ( gas dryer ) I want a clothes line again , but DH "THINKS" it to much for me ..an I think it would be good for me,, after 44 years together we sill have a difference of openion. LOL After all it's not like I would be hanging out 10 dozen diaper again .


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

lol - but oh, can't you just SMELL those fresh clean diapers coming in off the line. I used to bury my face in them just so I could smell them!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

mtnmom said:


> lol - but oh, can't you just SMELL those fresh clean diapers coming in off the line. I used to bury my face in them just so I could smell them!


I've always had a clotheline when possible.But in past couple of years all the work setting up around here,I seldom use it.But its there when I need it.

I just got my second crop of tomators canned today. 7Qt.s more to put up.It amazing all the toms grew so well this year wit hte terrible draought.

I had lots of old seeds and so we just planted them not thinking they would even coem up [some had been in plastic bags in crsiper for several years] Almost all of them came up so we transplanted them in the 2 gardens and some in landscape with roses.


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone starting out canning should get the book Stocking Up III by Carol Hupping. That is my canning bible! It has everything in there, even recipes you can can or freeze. It has other methods of preserving your food as well.

Also I didn't peel my tomatoes and the skins will curl up and make little "sticks", which my son complains about and won't eat.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> WOW I just learn so much here!


 I miss you already,you had a lot of love in your post.Something we all could learn from.
You are missed.Prayers for you and your family sweet lady.:kiss::flower:


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

this is so sad.


----------



## DanaThrives (Aug 6, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> What an experiance!.Or should I say 'nothing like experiance.
> 
> The little jiggler is too slow or too fast,so guess we will have some spillage.
> 
> Any suggestions for next time?


I canned tomatoes for the 1st time this year, too! I used a water bath canner, though...not a pressure canner. Also, to prep tomatoes I parboiled them for about 5 min. (you can see the skins crack) then put them in ice water to stop the cooking. They are super easy to peel after that. Then I heated them up, jarred them, & processed in the water bath. Half of mine didn't seal properly, so I did them again. I haven't eaten any yet, but they sure do look good!  I also canned tomato sauce for the 1st time.

Loves to hear the "ping",
Dana


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat says:
I've always had a clotheline when possible.But in past couple of years all the work setting up around here,I seldom use it.But its there when I need it.

I got a retractable from Lowe's and put it on my two posts on the covered porch---best $14 I EVER spent---LOVE IT---No weed eating around it--when not is use, just a little box attached to a post.

Oh, almost forgot---those clothes dryer racks for winter??

$10 at Aldi's which are $25 at Kmart--I just set it up and it snaps together---nice, not wood, chrome!!!


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip JayJay, I'll keep my eyes open at Aldi's for the clothes dryer rack.. Years ago I " had to " dry clothes in the living room using a wood stove for heat. When hubby bought the first set of washer & dryer he said no more for (" we were moving up in the world, hee hee ) so he tore all the out side clothes lines down an with remolding indoors the nails ( spikes ) also come down.. How I want a clothes line back up , but that's because I can use the extra money saved on preps , hee hee . 
An I want to say I'm so proud to hear of all the new folks canning . I have canned for over 40 years, can't can like I used to but then again I don't need to can like I used too. I "put up " over 900 jars for Y2k. That was extra for me for ususall y had some were 400 to 500 canned at all times, If I didn' t put up at leas 180 to 200 qt of green beans I just felt like I didn't have a good garden that year. So girls an guys too, keep the home fires burning an keep up the good work on the canning etc. makes fellow American proud to read all what you all are learning to do.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

This has been a 2st day for me too...........I cooked and ate first spaghetti squash............yummy good, I made some beef, veggies, brown gravy mix and mushrooms together and poured it over the skettie squash........really good. 2nd new thing to day is that I have green beans in the dryer.......yep, it was a very good day...........:0 EXCEpt: tomatoes are all falling over, they have gotten so big and they fell over, spent the whole afternoon trying to sort them out and to tie the up to fence posts.........I had to trim the shade leaves away pretty much cuz they were so thick we could'n't tell we had ripe maters or not........they don't look too pretty right now, kinda scalped and exposed...........hate to do that but these plants grow so very big.! God does not think small, you ask Him to bless your garden and that is wht he does!!:congrat:


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I too love a clothes line and actually use one of the umbrella racks weather permitting. It saves $$ I can use elsewhere.

I just started canning last year and it has quickly become an obsession. I always liked gardening and just took it to the next level. My husband has built me shelving units that cover one entire wall in our basement. We have now added 4 more shelving units.

Todays production turned out 19 quarts of spaghetti sauce. And the tomatoes are STILL coming. We have already produced 54 pints of salsa and 10 V8. All this as well as a multitude of other fruits and veggies.

And for those things that don't can...........hubby picked up a second freezer for me. Even have a steer on the farm about ready to send to process. YUM! All natural goodness.

Tomorrow is something new. My first time making homemade yogurt. Wish me luck. lol


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

ilovetigger said:


> I too love a clothes line and actually use one of the umbrella racks weather permitting. It saves $$ I can use elsewhere.
> 
> I just started canning last year and it has quickly become an obsession. I always liked gardening and just took it to the next level. My husband has built me shelving units that cover one entire wall in our basement. We have now added 4 more shelving units.
> 
> ...


wow, I'm impressed! Good luck on your yogurt making...:congrat:


----------

